# Backward primer



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

While I was watching the Vikes suck it up today I was priming some Lapua 6mmBR brass. One of the primers managed to get turned over and while I was swearing at the TV I ended up with a backward primer. Is there any safe/easy way to get this out? I really don't need to lose a piece of once fired brass this way. I gotta pay more attention!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

just run it through the sizing die.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't that going to turn the decapping pin into a firing pin?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would decap it and EXPECT it to fire... no powder in the area.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You could put a few drops of some sort of oil in the primer and let it sit for a few days to make it so the primer wouldn't go off and then run it through a die.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have done this numerous times, just go slow, oil isn't a bad idea and no powder in the area.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, a drop or two of oil, let it set for a day or so and then run it through a decapper. Expect it to go off, so take what ever precautions you can. I've done this several times, in most cases the primer does not go off, but I've had a few that did. Not that big of a deal if you remove powder, etc. from the area, it is just a bit loud.

Oh, and if you have a wife, do it when she is not around or you will scare the crap out of her. 

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I eased it out nice and slowly, and every thing went well. Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## TerryinFL (Oct 21, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> I eased it out nice and slowly, and every thing went well. Thanks for the tips!!


I'm a newbie at the craft and managed to put my first primer in upside down and followed that up by looking for how-to suggestions on the Internet. Came across this great site and preceding suggestions that worked without incident. Especially appreciated the part about easing it out of the primer pocket by applying slow, steady pressure. No need to but did it while the wife was out, too, just in case!

Thanks to all for the support.


----------

